# Curing question



## LG17 (Sep 25, 2014)

What are the best ways to cure buds.. more opinions/ methods the better... Thanks people


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 25, 2014)

Here is a good place to start reading about curing... 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=18


----------



## BenfukD (Sep 26, 2014)

i use roasting bags now..jars are small


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 26, 2014)

Yep that is curing by the numbers. There are many variations to that but they all follow the same principles layed out there.  I recommend iff you have a large amount to get or build a cabinet where you can either hang your buds or place them on screen shelves where air can get around them during the drying period. I also recommend getting the 1qt mason jars with the screw down lids to place your buds in when the dry is done and the cure begins.


----------

